# New disc dog pics!



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I feel like I've used that title before, but oh well. Here's Kit doing what she loves most in this world. Just lemme know when y'all get tired of disc dog pics!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Great action shots!
For some reason I thought your dog was a lot smaller. I dunno why. When I saw her perched on your back I was all "woah!"


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The last two pics make me LOL and I really don't know why. Love it xD


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hurray for disc dog pics!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I can never get tired of disc dog pictures. I finally got to throw some discs last night for the poopers. Fraggle caught one last night, he usually catches one to two per season lol. I may get a disc dog # for him anyway, just for S*&ts and giggles. Karma is a natural. I am still learning how to do the different throws. It is a blast. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Indigo said:


> Great action shots!
> For some reason I thought your dog was a lot smaller. I dunno why. When I saw her perched on your back I was all "woah!"


She's 45.6lbs as of 1wk ago, but should be closer to the 40lb range. We're working on it. I'm a relatively small person, so she looks kinda big on my back. We have one of the biggest dog:handler weight ratios in disc (significantly more than 1:3), which makes performing tricks like that kinda tough. 

She also jumps the largest height class (20+) in NADAC agility.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Love the photos and seeing a dog & owner doing something that's so much fun. Sadly, Poca never quite caught on to the disc dog concept. She loves frisbees but only to chew. We tried to get her to catch them but after bonking her in the head a few times, we realized that it was not the sport for her. I mean she would literally stand there and stare at the frisbee coming for her head, making no attempt to catch it or even move! So we tried throwing just above or to the right or left of her. Nothing. She would wait until it landed and then grab it and run off for a good chew. We did eventually get her to bring it back to us vs. chewing it, but that's as far as it ever went.

So the pics are great. Videos would be even better....


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Love it!!  I wish we had more disc doggers on this board! I find dog disc to be such a fascinating and entertaining sport!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay! I love seeing pics/videos of you and Kit 

She always looks like she's having the time of her life!


----------

